# Where to buy 175/70/R14 white wall tires?



## coupeoner (Jan 18, 2013)

From where are people buying their 175/70/R14 tires with narrow white walls? 

You can see them on every ride with 14" wheels but at least this far nobody has those for sale (out of stock or whatever). The tiniest in the local shop also is 185/70.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

discontinued


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

X2 I need at least 2 but willing to buy 10. Hit me up if u have hankooks


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Any of you from Cali?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I got 3 brand new hankooks and 1 used one for 250 plus shipping


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## BIG JORGE (Sep 30, 2009)

coupeoner said:


> From where are people buying their 175/70/R14 tires with narrow white walls?
> 
> You can see them on every ride with 14" wheels but at least this far nobody has those for sale (out of stock or whatever). The tiniest in the local shop also is 185/70.


Premium sport way is selling 5.20 14's. They have a website.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

I have 4 new ones for $500 plus shipping.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

My Dad said:


> I have 4 new ones for $500 plus shipping.


Damn. $15 less than 5.20's?


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

Lord Duez said:


> Damn. $15 less than 5.20's?


5.20's are very nice tire's but some cats want the nicest 14"radial white wall tire out there... 5.20's are like $60 more a set...but like they always say..." u get what you pay for "


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Coker has a Firestone 155/80R14 for $80ea, but I dont know what getting a whitewall put on them would cost. 

Summit has them for $98 shipped. 
http://r.ebay.com/IC5arf


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

theres a place here that has them but they are asking 125 a tire they know noone else has them they are hankooks 175/70/14 and they got tons of them bastards!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I have 6 of them. Les than 50 miles on them. Almost new.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

ralph9577 said:


> theres a place here that has them but they are asking 125 a tire they know noone else has them they are hankooks 175/70/14 and they got tons of them bastards!


Where at homie?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> I have 6 of them. Les than 50 miles on them. Almost new.


How much?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> X2 I need at least 2 but willing to buy 10. Hit me up if u have hankooks


Still looking for a few. Not looking to spend more than 80-100 per tire. I'm in Chicago so local is better to avoid shipping costs.


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

I got four semi new plus 1 brand new handcook 175 70 14 . A total of 5 tires 450 obo hit me up 661 667 6121


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

4 semi new hankook, plus 1 brand new one. Total of 5 Tires 450$ let me know homies


----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)

try this cashmoneyspeed good luck
http://www.onlinetires.com/products/vehicle/tires/hankook/175%252F70-14+hankook+mileage+plus+ii+84s+ww.html


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

They out of stock. They should update their website.


----------



## rICKYLEA0 (Mar 23, 2011)

Theres a place here that has them but they are asking 125 a tire they know noone else has them they are hankooks 175/70/14 and they got tons of them bastards!


Where are you and tires located?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

I know where there are some for $150 a tire


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm selling a set of 14x7 Dayton's with hankook tires. For $1200. I'm even throwing in an extra brand new tire. I think I should rethink this price! Anyone interested hit me up. 4 OG Dayton's with 5 new tires. Dayton's and tires have no more than 600 miles on them. Hit me up. 818-458-1216


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

get them here all day long , good service and prompt delivery , super happy with my tires 

http://www.callitw.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_24&products_id=857


----------



## Fo'Dando (Jun 20, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


> get them here all day long , good service and prompt delivery , super happy with my tires
> 
> http://www.callitw.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_24&products_id=857


what sup bro....do you know if they make them in 5/8" or 1/2" whitewalls and how are the quality of tires....any issues with them


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

DOUBLE-O said:


> get them here all day long , good service and prompt delivery , super happy with my tires
> 
> http://www.callitw.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_24&products_id=857


 Website don't work?? :dunno:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> get them here all day long , good service and prompt delivery , super happy with my tires
> 
> http://www.callitw.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_24&products_id=857


Any piks of your tires bro?


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Got one last set of hankooks 175/70r14 skinny whites brand new whith stickers .$650 I know pushing premium sportways prices but these are the last of the last had bout 10 sets at one time. You can have em in time for Majestic's new years picnic. Located in OC.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:facepalm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lol...


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

925rider said:


> :facepalm:


x2


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

You want them I got them


----------



## CPC (Dec 7, 2013)

http://www.widewhitetires.com/lowrider.html Check these guys out! Lowrider tires?


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

^^^^junk:thumbsdown:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

46'Areosedan said:


> ^^^^junk:thumbsdown:


:yes:


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

silly said:


> 4 semi new hankook, plus 1 brand new one. Total of 5 Tires 450$ let me know homies


U got paypal?


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone know we're I can get the tires


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

phxmarlo said:


> Anyone know we're I can get the tires


hit up this guy.....
Oscar Davila
[email protected] 
713-429-3245


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

Thx will do


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Fuck it gotto go with 520 14"


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/4374144366.html


----------



## FairmountTire (Apr 14, 2014)

*Fairmount Tire & Rubber* has *175/70R14 Wide White Wall* tires in stock for *$75.*

600 W. Slauson Ave.
Los Angeles, CA 90001

We will ship them also.
Scott @ *(323) 750-2840*


----------



## sixty4chevrolet (Mar 23, 2014)

Good to know. What is the width of the whitewall ?


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

FairmountTire said:


> *Fairmount Tire & Rubber* has *175/70R14 Wide White Wall* tires in stock for *$75.*
> FREE Mounting, Balancing, Installation if you come on down.
> 600 W. Slauson Ave.
> Los Angeles, CA 90001
> ...


Hey boss do you have a picture of these mounted on a wire wheel? I imagine if these look right that they'll sell like hotcakes with the Hankooks being gone. You may want to post thread advertising these in the tire/wheel section, also.


----------



## Maldito 93 (Dec 12, 2013)

Cant find em anywhere else. So the price of 300 a set ain't bad at all


----------



## FairmountTire (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello All,
The whitewall is a 5/8 whitewall.

$75 with $10 Shipping!! 

We've made it a little easier with an ebay listing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOWRIDER-WHITEWALL-TIRE-175-70R14-SURETRAC-WIDE-WHITEWALL-/271455242630


----------



## FairmountTire (Apr 14, 2014)

You can get them here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOWRIDER-WHITEWALL-TIRE-175-70R14-SURETRAC-WIDE-WHITEWALL-/271455242630

*in stock now!*
order by 10am PST, ships the same day. (mon-fri)

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## FairmountTire (Apr 14, 2014)

Big Hollywood said:


> Hey boss do you have a picture of these mounted on a wire wheel? I imagine if these look right that they'll sell like hotcakes with the Hankooks being gone. You may want to post thread advertising these in the tire/wheel section, also.


Big Hollywood!
We have them *in stock now.*
I will have a mounted picture to you very soon.
Thank you very much for the tip on the tire/wheels section.

Have a great day.
Scott


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

montrosetw said:


> You can Buy them for less from here!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111327600370?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


tire is $7 less but by the time you toss in shipping their $10 more


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-14-INCH-W...s_Car_Truck_Tires&hash=item417f8cb980&vxp=mtr

$380 a set shipped, local rider just got his today


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Fuck yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Got mine today (Ebay)


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

*







I got 4 brand new 175/70/14 hankooks for sale

Never mounted. Blue still on the whitewalls. $500 FREE SHIPPING.. PAYPAL ONLY
*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/lowriderradial?fref=ts


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

* I got 8 brand new 175/70/14 hankooks for sale

Never mounted. Blue still on the whitewalls. $400 A SET PLUS SHIPPING.. PAYPAL ONLY...1 set in Central Texas and 1 set in Eastern Washington.. WILL NOT BREAK SETS UP*


----------



## Maldito 93 (Dec 12, 2013)

To the guys that bought a set from fairmount tires do you have any Browning issues with the tires. I do. Already scrubbed the shit out of them but won't come off at all. Good looking tire only problem is the Browning


----------



## skrappy503 (May 20, 2012)

Hit up Oscar from lowrider radial. dude is a super good guy fast shipping and will take care of you if anything is wrong. 100% good seller. give him a pm or hit him up at his website https://www.facebook.com/lowriderradial


----------

